# Re: [EVDL] [seva] Zilla Returns!! Otmar partners with Manzanita Micro!!



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] [seva] Zilla Returns!! Otmar partners with Manzanita Micro!!*

Excellent!!!!



> Steven Lough <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 3/25/11 1:15 PM, HPEV LLC wrote:
> > > Excellent news everybody!
> ...


----------

